# Desexing



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What is in your contract with your breeder?

Many vets suggest neutering at 6 months or a little after that. The two valid reasons given are
1. To make sure there is never an unwanted pregnancy or that the male never has the opportunity to impregnate.
2. The surgery is easier on the dog when done around this age. They usually heal faster than if you wait until later in their life. The surgery is easier for the vet too.

There are other considerations though for us with goldens and Rhonda Hovan has a nice article at the link below. Rhonda has been a quality golden breeder for years and does know what she is talking about.


http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2/9/2029053/deciding_whether_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf
Deciding Whether and When to Neuter a Golden Retreiver
Author: Rhonda Hovan


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would do my own research and make an educated decision. My previous golden, Lucky, was not neutered til 10 when due to a health issue he needed go be neutered. My current golden, Buddy, was neutered as soon as I got the vet okay he was around 2.5 and a rescue. He was an escape artist/runner and I did not want him finding trouble. Both me and my parents have neighbors who actively breed dogs. The one neighbor breeder GSD- Her male is neutered however he will protect his females and their litters if an unneutered male comes sniffing around on his property. He never had an issue with Lucky because Lucky never went into his territory but Buddy was playing with fire. Buddy wants to be everyone's friend whether they like him or not.

My Yorkies get spayed by 4.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, so many factors and so many opinions on this one.

Cody was neutered at nine months. His breeder suggested between eight to a year.

The main reason why was because of socialization with other dogs (he goes with a dog walker a couple of times a week). He is a sweet gentle boy, but other dogs (specially females) were starting not to be comfortable with him around. I wanted to prevent an unsafe situation.

Otherwise, I may have kept him impact for a little bit longer, just for the growth effect of the testosterone. Although I did read that the longer the wait, the higher the chances of complications from the procedure. Btw, Cody was back to normal the day after the surgery.

You just have to make a decision as to when, but I would say try to let the testosterone do its magic for as long as you think feasible.


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

What's testosterone have anything to do with it ? I'm new to all this and this is my first puppy that is mine and not my mum and dads. I just want to do the best thing for him and for me. A few people are telling me because his purebred I should keep him intact but I don't want any puppies or escape artist but with the link above it's just hard to make a decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Jadec said:


> What's testosterone have anything to do with it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I would suggest you google that for an in-depth explanation of the effect of testosterone in the growth of bones.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hormones play a part in the growth of bones and joints. Breeders recommend you wait to neuter until 18 months to 2 years in order to allow the dog to grow to his full potential. There is some disagreement on that, like any other topic.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

10 people will give you 10 different answers for 10 different reasons.

My plan is 18 months, and will consider doing it earlier we have any behavior issues that neutering could help resolve.


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

So the best time would be around the 12 - 18 month mark ?
I've read about the testosterone and done my research all morning but every site is different. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We had Max neutered at 7 months. He is 2 years old now. We have not seen any negative effects. He is big, very strong and has a great disposition.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Jadec said:


> So the best time would be around the 12 - 18 month mark ?
> I've read about the testosterone and done my research all morning but every site is different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


The best time is whatever works for you and your situation. It's a personal choice . For what it's worth, we had one done at age 2 and another at 7 months . No noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah i think I will go with around 6-12 months. The breeder I got him off was also a vet and said around 6 months but was alright with whatever decision as long as I don't breed him. Im not planning to as I told her I help out our local animal aid and see where alot of accidental litters and back yard bred puppies that aren't sold turn up. I'm just asking everyone's opinion because I've been told goldens grow up differently if they are desexed too early. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We have always spayed/neutered our goldens by 6 mo, but with these two both breeders asked that we try to hold off until they were 18 mo - 2 yrs old, which was very new to us. It has been good so far and Kye's 1st heat was fairly easy to get through. She will be spayed this fall and Coop next year if all goes well.

I too think it is a personal decision at what age or whether to spay/neuter at all. Each family is different and where you live and the rules of your state or country come into play. Read, talk to your Vet and make your own decision.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldnt do it at 6 months. The vet wants it done that early because 1. Its easier on the dog and easier for the vet...2. They dont want an accidental litter. 

I really dont care what my vet thinks when it comes to neutering. *I* refuse to neuter at all. Recently I found a vet willing to perform a vasectomy at the same cost as a neuter. IMO thats much better then the common attitude of vets here which is "Its either you neuter or you dont". I would much rather see a dog with a vasectomy that is sterile then a dog who is intact that can produce litters but vets in my area dont really see that point. My males will have vasectomies from now on. Growth plates in large dogs do not close until 18-24 months. Neutering also leaves the dog open to other issues like hypothyroidism. That is seen more in dogs who are spayed/neutered. The thyroid gland needs hormones to function. Its a big choice to make its not a cut and dry decision. Your taking away VERY important role of a dogs body function. Its not all about preventing an overpopulation, its about whats healthy for YOUR dog. Yes, there is an overpopulation of dogs in shelters but if your dog didnt contribute to it...why should you be blamed and guilted into neutering....

Its just my preference and how I see things. Many dont agree with what I believe in but I dont care. Its my choice and opinion for my dogs. I currently own one dog who was neutered and now hes a freaken hormonal mess his body just cant function right. His thyroids whacked, his immune system is shot, his joints are on their way out...I really wish I didnt fall for the crap my vet fed me which I later found out was all lies (was told neutering would CURE humping, prevent marking even outside). Mines still humps and he pisses outside like crazy and the marking started a year AFTER he was fixed. I learned the hard way.

I would wait until 16-24 months if it were my dog and I for whatever reason possessed me to neuter..

http://dogtorj.tripod.com/id79.html

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Vasectomies don't always work in people or dogs


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Vasectomies don't always work in people or dogs


No I understand that. Not sure how they do vasectomies on dogs but there must be a way to do it so they can assure the tubes wont grow back together and become vial again. I wonder if they remove the tube in general. I also wouldnt mind testing my dog to see if he has a 0 sperm count every now and then. I guess its just one of those things you need to make sure of and im fine with it....but I think the vet and the techs can deal with that part..


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

My dog is now 20 months old, tall and slender, we have no intentions of breeding him as he is taller than breed standard but wanted him to have the full benifits of testosterone especially because of his height. He is very well behave, no roaming or aggression so far although some dogs lately have been acting more aggressive towards him, he is very fit, slighty on the slender side. We have been debating wether or not to neuter him and if we do when it should be done. It seems that the benifits of not in our case ( no female dogs, he is indoors unless outside under direct control of use) may be best but years of hearing "neuter at 6 months" keeps me reasearching. In my quest for knowledge I came across this website which made me laugh, enjoy:

Neuticles.com


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

Well the lady I got my puppy from breeds them big. I met one of the dogs from her first litter and his bigger than both parents, which is what my puppy will most likely be but if I get him desexed early does that stunt his growth ? That's all I'm basically asking. I don't want to mess his hormones up at all but in saying that I don't want an out of control dog if one of my neighbours dogs is on heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Jadec said:


> Well the lady I got my puppy from breeds them big. I met one of the dogs from her first litter and his bigger than both parents, which is what my puppy will most likely be but if I get him desexed early does that stunt his growth ? That's all I'm basically asking. I don't want to mess his hormones up at all but in saying that I don't want an out of control dog if one of my neighbours dogs is on heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



Actually, the other way, I think. Testosterone is what stops bones from growing long and thin. That is, the dog looking tall and lanky. Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jadec said:


> Well the lady I got my puppy from breeds them big. I met one of the dogs from her first litter and his bigger than both parents, which is what my puppy will most likely be but if I get him desexed early does that stunt his growth ? That's all I'm basically asking. I don't want to mess his hormones up at all but in saying that I don't want an out of control dog if one of my neighbours dogs is on heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Early neutered males seem to grow taller and be more leggy than than males altered after 2 years if age.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

what on earth is 'desexed'? My male remains a male after neutering, females remain females after spaying, has nothing to do with their sex whatsoever. Now, I had a cat that had crystals in it's urinary tract and had surgery that made him pee like a female cat, therefore desexing him in that fact.


With that said, I am waiting for Bayne until he is fully grown and all his hormones have the full benefit of doing their job, don't want anything (health issues) to come back and bite us just because I wasn't willing to wait just because of my own convenience or excuses. My vet agrees now since she has read recent articles on this research, she said that it's breed specific and the research now shows that Goldens benefit from waiting, the males do but females need to be spayed early, before heat. The surgery is no different at 6 months or 24 months, the price is the same for males, at her clinic anyway and she says the risks are exactly the same.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> what on earth is 'desexed'? My male remains a male after neutering, females remain females after spaying, has nothing to do with their sex whatsoever. Now, I had a cat that had crystals in it's urinary tract and had surgery that made him pee like a female cat, therefore desexing him in that fact.
> 
> 
> With that said, I am waiting for Bayne until he is fully grown and all his hormones have the full benefit of doing their job, don't want anything (health issues) to come back and bite us just because I wasn't willing to wait just because of my own convenience or excuses. My vet agrees now since she has read recent articles on this research, she said that it's breed specific and the research now shows that Goldens benefit from waiting, the males do but females need to be spayed early, before heat. The surgery is no different at 6 months or 24 months, the price is the same for males, at her clinic anyway and she says the risks are exactly the same.


Google search has it defined as....

1. Deprive (someone) of sexual qualities or attraction: 
2. Castrate or spay (an animal).

The OP is not from North America...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Visitador said:


> Actually, the other way, I think. Testosterone is what stops bones from growing long and thin. That is, the dog looking tall and lanky. Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong.


I can only comment about our dog. Max was neutered at 7 months, but was already pretty big. He is tall, like his father, but much more solid. After the neutering, he continued to grow for at least a year, and really filled out. He has large legs and is incredibly strong, with a huge chest. He is the complete opposite of "lanky." He is big, but his body is in perfect proportion.

I think how a dog turns out has more to do with the particular dog and his genetics, than at what age he is neutered.


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm from Australia. We don't call it neutered. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> I think how a dog turns out has more to do with the particular dog and his genetics, than at what age he is neutered.


I agree with this also as I have witnessed this in both my dogs.

And yes most vets will charge more for older dogs because they charge by weight.


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I'll do it around the 1 year mark. I was just asking everyone elses opinions and what they suggest. I was making sure that I wasn't doing it too early which I was going to get him neutered at 6 months but after all this I'll play it safe and go around the 12-16 month mark. It will be earlier if he decides to roam and do other things. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Jadec said:


> I think I'll do it around the 1 year mark. I was just asking everyone elses opinions and what they suggest. I was making sure that I wasn't doing it too early which I was going to get him neutered at 6 months but after all this I'll play it safe and go around the 12-16 month mark. It will be earlier if he decides to roam and do other things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Any dog can roam. Desexed or not...if I left my neutered guy alone in my yard he would leave and roam. Its all about training. Dogs dont roam because they have balls. Yes, having them can make them want to leave to go find a mate but training them and controlling them can make it so they dont have a chance to roam. Dogs roam because they are bored and under stimulated.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sex hormones close the growth plates. So in theory, a neutered dog,might grow,rangier than expected.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, hormones do make dogs seek out mates. If my neutered boys are any indication, if they get the opportunity, they will "breed" my girls,but not get them pregnant. If my girls are at work for progesterone testing, they set off,any male dogs in to be neutered. Their sense of smell and instinct are so much stronger them ours...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually, hormones do make dogs seek out mates. If my neutered boys are any indication, if they get the opportunity, they will "breed" my girls,but not get them pregnant. If my girls are at work for progesterone testing, they set off,any male dogs in to be neutered. Their sense of smell and instinct are so much stronger them ours...


Yes hormones play a big role in it. But so does training and control. I was able to control my intact Rottie around in heat females. He never acted like a maniac. Yes, he was more interested but he didnt lose his mind. Neutered and intact dogs can/will seek out mates. People make it seem like ONLY intact males do such a thing and neutering will totally eliminate that but training also plays a big role


----------



## hunternus (Jun 6, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Vasectomies don't always work in people or dogs


My girlfriend's daughter is a testament to that. Her husband's vasectomy actually grew back! She just turned 5. Yikes.
BJ


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hunternus said:


> My girlfriend's daughter is a testament to that. Her husband's vasectomy actually grew back! She just turned 5. Yikes.
> BJ


My cousin now has 5. Hubby got snipped when she was pregnant with the 4th.


I have a co-worker who had twins a year ago and her hubby also had been snipped- She held his hand while he got it done. She now has 6


----------

